# Ariens Deluxe 24 or Platinum 24?



## TIMATRAW (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
Newbie here.
I am trying to decide on.an Ariens Deluxe 24 for $1k or Platinum 24 for $1400 and need some help. Anybody know which one I should buy? Is the Platinum worth the extra $400? Thanks for your help!
Tim


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tim. Great choice picking Ariens. I have the Platinum 24 and I am very pleased with it. I like the idea of the larger engine and larger tires. The auto-turn feature works great for me, there are some who seem to have difficulties with it, but I don't recall (and I'm pretty sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong) anybody having auto-turn trouble with a 24" machine. I also really like the heated hand grips. It gets real cold up here and the hand warmers are amazing. Depending upon where you live they might not be a deal breaker, but they are now a must have for me.
Your decision entirely Tim, but for me and my conditions the extra coin for the Platinum was money well spent.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 2012 24" Deluxe and love it.

The 250 CC engine is fantastic; it starts on the first pull every time. It never bogs down or hesitates, heck it's only clogged once all winter and that was on a bunch of soup left that had been sitting all day after the town plow went by.

I just got done adding hand warmers, so if that's something you really want it can be done for $60-$70 and about 30 minutes of time. It doesn't have auto-turn, which seems like a nice feature. I'm 40 years old, average build and height, and in decent shape. I don't have any problems maneuvering the blower around at all. You'll have to ask yourself that same question.

But, like I said, it is a great snow blower. I expect that it will last for a very long time and perform well.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

My 926LE has the "quick turn" chute controls. Whenever I end up replacing it, whatever blower I buy *has* to have those quick turn controls. Greatest thing ever if you ask me.

The Platinum line gets the quick turn controls, the Deluxe line does not. The other extra features are nice too, but count me as a convert to Quick Turn and remote deflector controls!


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> The auto-turn feature works great for me, there are some who seem to have difficulties with it, but I don't recall (and I'm pretty sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong) anybody having auto-turn trouble with a 24" machine.


Yep, that was me. Initially had issues with Platinum 24 auto turn. I think the housing was racked. I followed the instruction on Ariens site ans things are working very well. 

I did also re-learn that this machine responds to gentle tugs on the handle when it begins to veer off track (vs attempting to push back in-line). Much easier!!

The engine on the Platinum 24 is a beast - you can hear it bearing down when under load - handles the heavy stuff with no issue. I was throwing slushy wet snow at the end of my driveway ACROSS the street onto my neighbors driveway. oops


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I was going to get the 24 Deluxe but when I got to the store all they had was a 28 Deluxe so that's what I ended up with. I am happy with what I got and if I need hand warmers down the road I can install myself.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

look at the compact 24 too


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Ariens Deluxe 24 or Platinum 24 depends on where you live and how much you values the differences.*

Not sure where you live. If you have deep snow, the Deluxe 24 motor has 12.5Ft-lbs (254cc) motor. The Platinum has a 14.5Ft-lbs (291cc) motor. Is 2 more Ft-lbs a functional advantage? Others can weigh in, I would think so in a deep, heavy snow.


I have never had a blower with hand warmers. At first, I thought it may be a useless feature considering you wear gloves. However, reading forum members comments, they seem to work and those that have it seem to like it.

The auto-turn is a really interesting feature the Deluxe 24 does not have it, the Platinum 24 does. I have come to suspect that those that do not work properly may be out of adjustment. I’ll let others that have it chime in here.

chrisexv6 mentioned the quick turn chute controls. 

If you read this forum, may members have their machines many (many) years. If these features are ones you value, get the Platinum, if not, get the Deluxe.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

SnowGuy69 said:


> *Ariens Deluxe 24 or Platinum 24 depends on where you live and how much you values the differences.*
> 
> Not sure where you live. If you have deep snow, the Deluxe 24 motor has 12.5Ft-lbs (254cc) motor. The Platinum has a 14.5Ft-lbs (291cc) motor. Is 2 more Ft-lbs a functional advantage? Others can weigh in, I would think so in a deep, heavy snow.
> 
> ...



The Ariens website shows the Deluxe with auto-turn and the Platinum with pin-lock

I wish Ariens offered the Deluxe 24 and 28 as + with nothing more then the 291cc engine as a upgrade.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree with Chris, the "Quick Turn" chute can be frustrating if you try to use the full 200 degree rotation. Right out of the box it has trouble rotating 180 degrees. The design has a generous amount of slop in it, so it feels cheap. Although it is durable and will actually do the job for a long time.

Other then not liking the chute control, the Platinum is as near a perfect machine as one can get. (No perfect blower out there)

I ended up with the Platinum 30. I thought it might be on the big side, but it feels just right outside working with it. It only feels bigger when inside, storing it.

The heated grips seemed like a gimmick, but not so, they work well and my next blower will have them.

The "Auto Turn" works flawless on mine, but you might want to check out some of the posts in this forum. Some don't like it. This is another feature I wouldn't do without.

The Platinum gives you a bigger engine and the 30" jumps to a 414cc. That's an over kill but it is fun at the end of the driveway.

You can't go wrong with the Deluxe it is a great machine too at good price. It will move the snow just as well as the Platinum. All new Ariens will throw monstrous amounts of snow, not to worry about that.

Watch for last years machines. They should be discounted but some dealers don't.

Don't lock yourself into Ariens. I personally think they are the best value. That's just one individual opinion. Look at all brands. They are all worth looking at and each brand has there hidden gems.

What seems to vary the most from one new blower to the next is its axle. This can be easily over looked and yet it plays a big part in how it drives. Don't take the axle design lightly, its important. Before you buy, make sure you know how it works and how it will effect your steering. Its a very personal choice, but most dealers won't care.

Edit: Adding link to a site you should explore.
http://movingsnow.com/


Happy shopping, have fun.

Ken


----------



## Garandman (Jan 24, 2014)

TIMATRAW said:


> Hi,
> Newbie here.
> I am trying to decide on.an Ariens Deluxe 24 for $1k or Platinum 24 for $1400 and need some help. Anybody know which one I should buy? Is the Platinum worth the extra $400? Thanks for your help!
> Tim


Where do you live?
What is the maximum snowfall you get in any one storm?
How often does it snow?
What is the size of the area you need to clear?
Do you have any special requirements such as the need to blow snow across a walkway, over a fence, etc?

All the manufacturers have "Selectors" to help you decide.
For example: 

How to Select the Best Snow Blower for You


----------

